# Amplificador STK 100 Wrms.



## sobrituning (Mar 28, 2010)

hola, mi idea es montarme un amplificador estereo de 100wrms por canal, quiero una calidad alta, usando los STK que son caros pero eficaces, he aqui mi problemilla, he mirado los datasheet de los STK de 100w (creo que no me he dejado ninguno) y he seleccionado los que me parecen muy buenos, unos son monos para realizar dos (cosa que incementa el precio jooo!!) y otros estereo, mi duda es cual realiza porque hay varios muy buenos estas son mis propuestas, se aceptan sugerencias:

-STK086
-STK4044
-STK350-030
-STK3102II
-STK401-330
-STK4231
-STK404-230E

y tanvien si me aconsejan un preamplificador bueno que tenga control de tonos (G,M y A) volumen, balance, salida auriculares y a ser posible algun extra mas, ya que no lo he encontrado.

saludos y gracias haber si me puedo montar un buen ampli


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 29, 2010)

hola, les comento que nada mas levantarme me he dispuesto a seguir recopilando ingormacion y por desgracia no he encontrado casi nada de estos amplificadores, nose si alguien tendra por hay algo de informacion sobre estos.

bueno dentro de lo que he investigado los que me atraen mas son el STK350-030, el STK3102III, STK401-330 y el STK4231V, por los siguientes motivos:
-alta calidad
-estereos
-baja distorsion, yo diria inaudible
-precio razonable
-creo que no me dejo nada, 

mi idea es empezar a fabricarlo esta semana y la que viene, ya que estoy de vacaciones y dispongo de mas tiempo libre.

ahora quiero hablar del amplificador entero, mi idea es que tenga una potencia de 200wrms (2x100w) que creo que va a sonar muy fuerte y con buenisima calidad, para completarlo le pondre un preamplificador muy completo, dos vumetros, una llave selectora(que no se cual y algunos extras que espero que me ayuden.
tengo una duda, bueno mejor dicho dos:

-se puede realizar un reloj dijital sin necesidad de usr PIC, esque nunca los he usado.

-se puede realizar el esquema de un STK en algun programa para luego hacer la PCB

saludos y gracias


----------



## crimson (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola sobrituning, aporto a tu proyecto un preamplificador de muy buena calidad. Por estas zonas del sur de América no usamos tanto los STK vorque vienen falsos, es muy difícil conseguir uno verdadero, pero si conseguís uno de verdad son excelentes. Saludos C


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 29, 2010)

hola, muchas gracias por este gran aporte, seguro que lo uso para mi proyecto, ya se que por america del sur casi todos son falsos pero aqui en mi ciudad hay dos casas de electronica muy formales y los venden originales, pero en las otras ya se sabe... 

yo mismo diseñaria el pcb de cualquier stk mencionado y lo haria pero no se realizar pcb y entonces lo expuse aqui para saber si alguien los tenia y me haccia el gran favor..

para completar el proyecto voy a realizar varias cosas, lo primero un preamplificador riaa  http://translate.google.es/translat...sound.westhost.com/projects.htm&sl=auto&tl=es  despues tanvien usare la conmutacion y seleccion de entredas de aqui debajo http://translate.google.es/translat...sound.westhost.com/projects.htm&sl=auto&tl=es  esto para mantenerlo fresco http://translate.google.es/translat...sound.westhost.com/projects.htm&sl=auto&tl=es

esto pensando en poner una salida para auriculares, pero no se ponerla, alguien me lo explica.


si alguien tene alguna idea de algo mas que le pueda poner que me lo diga, quiero montarme un amplificador de bastante calidad y durader.

saludos!!


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 30, 2010)

bueno tras pedir a mi tienda de confianza que me pidiesen componentes de calidad para el preamplificador, ha decidido que voy a realizar el amplificador con el stk4231 que es buen integrado, intentare hacer la placa esta tarde o ya mañana y la subo, tenngo la mayoria de los componentes aqui en mi casa, asique pronto habra actualizaciones.

saludos

PD: pagina con muchos circuitos incluido el STK http://320volt.com/stk42xx-serisi/


----------



## juan_inf (Mar 30, 2010)

sobrituning yo lo realizé el mismo y el sonido y los graves son exelentes ( con un integrado trucho seguramente por el precio , me salio menos de 10 dolares) , tene cuidado que te puede hacer desconar el parlante sino es de gran potencia, uno de 200w me lo descono al poner 3/4 de la potencia. Otra cosita, que fuente vas a utilizar para este proyecto ??


----------



## sobrituning (Mar 31, 2010)

hola, muchas gracias por tus recomendaciones, me serviran de gran ayuda, de momento no tengo ponsado la fuente, ¿tu cual utilizaste? pero lo STK no usaban fuente, los parlantes tuyos eran de 200w pico o rms, es para guiarme a la hora de ponerlos y que no me los descosa.

muchas gracias

EDIT: hos dejo el listado de componentes, revisarlo porque puede haber algun fallo (todos somos humanos) las bobinas como las tengo que hacer?

EDIT 2: se me ha olvidado adjuntarla, jeje


----------



## juan_inf (Mar 31, 2010)

use unos parlantes de 200 rms,realize una fuente simple con capacitores de 4700uf en paralelo,poniendo capacitores de 100nF para el filtrado. Lo realiazé como esta en la hoja de datos y tiene que andar tranquilamente, cuando tenga tiempo voy a ver si puedo sacarle el lebe ruido que se escucha que no creo q*UE *sea de la fuente.


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 3, 2010)

hola, he estado un poco ausente por el tema de las procesiones, pero he encontrado un hueco y queria realizar una pregunta que me tiene la cabeza loca:

-mis parlante que me estoy construyendo tienen una potencia total de 112wrms HIFI, segun veo si realizo 100w por canal lo mas probable es que me los descosa y no me gustaria, per si realizo el STK4201 que entrega 2X60w ¿tendria algun problema?


----------



## juan_inf (Abr 3, 2010)

hola sobrituning, te recomiento que no realizes el stk 4231 de 100 + 100w porque son minimos esos 100x2w en potencia , y con una alimentacion un poco mayor a la especificada puede sobrepasar los 100w tranquilamente,  y vas a desconar tranquilamante tus parlantes, te recomendaria para no exigir y realizes el que vos mensionas el stk 4201 , o el de construyasuvideorocola de 50 + 50. Pero si queres algo bueno y de calidad ya que tienen parlantes HIFI , te recomendaria un Lm4780 que posteo mariano en el foro, es exelente. Saludos y suerte , cualquier duda avisas

P.d:contanos con cuanto queres alimentar el amplificador


----------



## Guzman17m (Abr 4, 2010)

crimson estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo sobre los stk que salen falsos principalmente los 4191 II los 4048 y demás, sobrituning buen post el de tu amplificador y con el pre de crimson fenomenal muchas gracias por compartir esta info


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 5, 2010)

hola, despues de dormir unas 12horas, tras las procesiones, me vuelvo a unir a este foro, mejor os comento mis ideas y me ayudais e intentamos elegir lo mejor, tengo dos opciones:

1º--un sistema estereo formado por dos columnas de 3 vias, de la marca beyma.
agudos: Beyma T2010
medios: 6B30P o 5MP60N
graves: 8BR40 o 8WOOFER/P

2o--un sistema formado por un central y dos laterales de 2 vias.
 Central:
-2X 5MP60N
-T2010

Laterales:
-T2010
-8BR40

hos adjunto toda la informacion de los parlantes, decir que todo es cambiable e intecambiable entre si, cuando sepamos que elegir elegiremos el amplificador y todos sus extras.
he elegido Beyma poruqe es una marca española de muy buena calidad y aqui se consigue a buen precio, al igual que Monacor, pero puedo elegir otras.

Saludos

----------------
8/4/10
umm esto se muere y no me gusta, ¿nadie me puede ayuda?




> *2.7* Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.


----------

